# Color genetics



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

The genetics of color in horses has always been a pet subject of mine. Expecially mini horse colors as they follow the rainbow. Anyway. Are there any good sites for color genetics with goats?
It gets confusing because it seems that different breeds use slightly different terms.
I am just wondering what my nigi buck will have with my pyg.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

try Big W ranch in the links section. That's where I got my info on genetics. Really interesting.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's a good link... http://members.cox.net/foxcroft/genetics.htm


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

never mind big w . . . that it!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks that was a lot of info.

Okay here is another question. Chey is black with frosted points. I got that much. The gray is coming out on her body the older she gets. Is she an agouti?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, she would be an agouti most likely. Is she the one in your pic?


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah, you can see some of the white on her side. But it is minimal and seems to get to be more white with age.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, that's an agouti. It's call it a grey or black agouti, I believe.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

rebelshope said:


> Okay here is another question. Chey is black with frosted points. I got that much. The gray is coming out on her body the older she gets. Is she an agouti?


To me she looks like a Dark Gray Agouti or Black Agouti.

Here is a link to a color chart with pics on the NPGA:
http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/con ... amples.asp

And here is another website with pic examples:
http://www.maggidans.com/pygmy_colors.htm


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you. I looked for that before but I was not finding it. 

So these two could have carmel or black babies, with or without agouti, as i don't know if Maz has the agouti gene, and they could have belts or not. On the other side of Maz is a partial belt.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yep, she's a dark grey agouti.

Hopefully you get some very colorful kids! Seems like we had the "black curse" with our pygmies. . . . having a black herd sire didn't help.  
Our dark grey agouti doe w/ him had two sets of black does, frosted ears/nose. Our brown doe had a set of triplets, two browns & black agouti, and a set of twins, dk. brown agouti & dk. grey agouti.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep... I haven't done alot of research on the genetics and all.. but in my experience black tends to be dominant. Which I have had one of my Chocolate Bucks breed one of my Caramel Does and come up with a Sundgau color pattern... so who knows :shrug: I just love not knowing what color they might be


----------

